
How to Win Founders and Influence Everybody - zt
https://www.wired.com/story/margit-wennmachers-is-andreessen-horowitzs-secret-weapon/
======
TaylorGood
Thanks, great read. Wasn’t familiar. She is that good at being the person
behind the person. Brilliant was cementing Andreessen Horowitz as a mainstay
VC by offering investor interviews when Skype acquisition was announced.

